# BMX oldschool Gabel ausbauen - Problem mit Headset



## Phil (9. August 2008)

Hi,

hab hier nen ziemlich altes (schätze mal frühe 90iger) BMX mit nem Schraub-Steuersatz.
Ich möchte nur die Gabel demontieren, hab alle Konusse (oder Koni ) lose und kann auch die Vorbauschraube rausnehmen (die dient doch dazu selbigem fest mit der Gabel zu verbinden oder ?).
Nun ist der Vorbau aber noch nicht runter zubekommen..gibts da nen Trick oder muss ich einfach nur ordentlich ziehen ?


----------



## lordholmchen (9. August 2008)

viel spass: 
leichte variante: vorbauschraube wieder rein und einige umdrehung reinschrauben. dann leicht mit dem hammer draufschlagen , damit sich der klemmkonus löst. lenker und vorbau drehen und herausziehen.

schwere variante: festgerostet  öl öl öl von oben und von unten.
vorbau mit gummihammer versuchen vorsichtig herauszuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

